# Tough Solar Vs 10 Yrs Battery



## Corum

Whcih one is better? Which will outlast who?

Will Tough Solar rechargeable batt gone first or 10yrs batt went flat first?

I was told by a watch shop owner that Tough Solar of Casio is still not very mature yet and he already has a number of Casio Tough Solar watch return to him for repair and is not cheap,cos the capacitor and re-charg batt is more expensive..

Which one will u prefer if u got a choice? I know Protek require plenty of power and that is why it is the only watch series continue insist on using Tough Solar... But other than that other series is not a must.. Definitely not required to change batt is a good thing but if it is not lasting . Tough Solar will fail it purpose!


----------



## DavidH

"Which one will u prefer if u got a choice?"

Battery. This is a pretty well proven technology. For me there is no need to press ahead with something new and, it seem , potentially unreliable for the sake of change.

The exception being, as you rightly say, when the power consumption of a highly featured watch is more than batts can reasonably supply.

Still love my solar G shock though


----------



## Corum

Davidh said:


> Whcih one is better? Which will outlast who?
> 
> "Which one will u prefer if u got a choice?"
> 
> Battery. This is a pretty well proven technology. For me there is no need to press ahead with something new and, it seem , potentially unreliable for the sake of change.
> 
> The exception being, as you rightly say, when the power consumption of a highly featured watch is more than batts can reasonably supply.
> 
> Still love my solar G shock though


Me too. I love my G-7301 tough solar but wanted the MTG911. The only thing that stop me from having it is the massive price!


----------



## Griff

Tough Solar.

Dont trust batteries in the long term


----------



## pauluspaolo

There was a time when I'd have said solar all the way but I'm not too sure now. I had a faulty Mission Antarctica which wouldn't hold a charge (now sold to Tom) & my friends previously reliable Citizen 200m eco-drive (possibly the same movement as the MA) is beginning to play up & not hold a charge. He used to wear this watch 24/7 but he's had to go back to his old battery powered Seiko chronograph.

I've had no problems with any of my battery powered watches except those problems caused by my own negligence i.e. leaving a defunct battery in a watch for ages so that it leaks & ruins the movement.

I've no idea if a 10 year battery actually lasts 10 years though as I've not owned a qartz long enough to find out - my Seiko perpetual calendar diver has a 10 year battery (new when I bought the watch apparently) & my Japy Terrestre has a 7 year battery & so far both are showing no signs of stopping & I've had them both for a while now.


----------

